# CG15 Dynamic Sole Grind Wedge



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2010)

Now this is a club. Madandra's already told you how good the standard CG15 is and I'm in total agreement with him. 
But this Baby is the business.
I've got the 58 degree version and the sole is ground in such a way as to allow you to play it with a square face as a standard wedge with high bounce but you get low bounce performance with an open face. 
This means you can play full, 3/4 or 1/2 shots as per a normal lob wedge or open the face and float one up high. 
I know other wedges are easily opened up but I've always had to struggle with the increased bounce as a result. This wedge makes it easy to play flop shots and play normal wedge shots too.
Excellent spin too. And I was using a ProV-1 and the ball hardly cut up so that's a plus point too.

There has to be a downside doesn't there!

The finish.
Out of the wrapper the Oil-Quench finish is gorgeous!
Play one shot and it looks old.
I've never been a fan of Vintage/Raw/Oil Can finishes as they wear off too quickly and make your nice new club look 10 years old. Why couldn't Cleveland make this wedge in the Black Pearl finish or the Satin Chrome? It would keep its looks a lot longer. Mine's seen 2 rounds and 4 on the short par 3 course and its looking worn. the grooves are still fine - its the overall finish.

That aside, this is a very versatile wedge allowing a number of different shots to be played with ease. I get a feeling its going to stay in the bag until it really is worn out. By which time, hopefully, Cleveland will be doing it in the Black Pearl finish!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2010)

You will have to wear it out quickly then, as by the end of the year it will have to have the shonky new grooves, which won't be the same.


----------

